# Cincinnati Reds' Audi R8 V10 is So Blue



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Via the celebrity car blog (and Jalopnik's Matt Hardigree) we've just stumbled across this Sepang Blue R8 V10 with color matched wheels. The car purportedly belongs to Cincinnati Reds second baseman Brandon Phillips. See more about it after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

